# Smelvis kicked me while i was down!



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Soooo, Smelvis and I had been talking and decided to trade a few smokes, since it seems a lot of puffers here have different tastes than we're used to... Little did I know...
THAT HE'S A MAD MAN!!!!! First, the non-tubos:









And now for the tubos: (I swear I shit bricks seeing this, you can ask my dad! He was there!)









Dave, you truly went above and beyond anything and everything I could have ever imagined. I pray that someday I'll be able to hit a noob as hard as you've hit me. +1million!!! 
I don't even know what I could possibly send you in return! But your end will go out Monday (hopefully tomorrow, but not sure when the mail's gonna get here) when I get my stuff from Cbid in.

Humbly and Sincerely,
Isaac


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice X 10!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

Those La Arurau Tubes look so cool, goanna have to find me some.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

My friend that is HIT. Nice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

unreal, the auroras are great cigars


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

dayummmmm! Nice! Always wanted to try an Aurora tubo.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Awesome hit!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

You guys have officially filled my overflow tupperdor! I'm spending more money on mailboxes and overflow tupperdors than cigars lately!!! You guys really know how to make my in-between studying breaks the best EVER!!!!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

That is one sweet trade! Enjoy.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Now THAT is a nice hit! We expect pictures of each Eyesack!


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice hit


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

All very good cigars. One thing about getting kicked when you are down is that the distance is so short from one's foot to the others arse. Nice kick in the britches!


----------



## Aaron871 (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice.....


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice hit.The La Aurora tubes are very good smokes. enjoy:whip:


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

And it looks like you were ......


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Smelvis is an awesome trader.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Nice work Smellvis!!*

Congratulations Eyesack!!!!


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice hit...and nice pics.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice, those La Aurora tubos look great.

I tried to find my wallet and it was sitting in a corner sobbing. I need to find another source of income so I can pick up some of those.  

:smoke2:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

rottenzombie said:


> And it looks like you were ......


LOL!!!!!!!! 
Yeah, I can't wait to try one! I think maybe tomorrow if I have time I'll give it a go! Smelvis most DEFINITELY IS a great trader! And a stand-up guy at that!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!
> Yeah, I can't wait to try one! I think maybe tomorrow if I have time I'll give it a go! Smelvis most DEFINITELY IS a great trader! And a stand-up guy at that!


Mighty Kinds words Dude!

Enjoy :dance:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, it's the God's honest truth! I just can't wait to get done this stupid homework so I can dig into them! After 12:00 tomorrow night, I'mma have me a cigar-a-thon to celebrate finishing this 3 week-long exam!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Well, it's the God's honest truth! I just can't wait to get done this stupid homework so I can dig into them! After 12:00 tomorrow night, I'mma have me a cigar-a-thon to celebrate finishing this 3 week-long exam!


Well keep that homework up dude, I wish I had went the college route all these years of working with my hands and the old body is breaking down. I envy you and wish you well on your upcoming life,

Take care


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

That is on great SOLID!


----------

